# Goose hunting on Sakakawea?



## kaiserduckhelm (May 26, 2005)

Have been coming up to Nodak the last 3 years and have always done the field hunting thing, but kind of wanted to bring the water rigs up and give it a try this November. Just wanted to hear a few opinions or pointers from some of you guys, via PM if you feel it be nessessary. Mostly what type of rigs you guys use, access, shoreline cover and so on. Spare me the "water hunting = roost shooting" garbage that some of you spout out all over this site. Any info would be great.

Thanks


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

umm wow water hunting=roost hunting....LOL JK MAN IT WAS A JOKE

I would bring up like maybe 3-4 dozen floaters and maybe a spinning wing decoy if your just going to try it once. Maybe find a spot where u can hide in the cattails or a shoreline where ur blindwould blend in pretty well. Also try and throw some goose dekes into the mix!


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Theres a few good reasons not alot of guys hunt Sakakwea itself.

1. Access with the terribly low water conditions we are limited to the number of boat ramps that are usable now.

2. Safety. Sakakwea is a huge body of water and things can get ugly out there quick. Going back to reason #1, you will probably have to head a ways away from some access points to find good hunting. I have spent tons of time on Sak in all conditions, in boats in size from 14' with 15hp to 21' with a 225. Summer boating on Sak is much different than late fall conditions
Unless you have at least a 18' Deep-V with decent horsepower, I wouldn't risk taking a loaded rig several miles out from the access in November.

3. Movement of the birds. I've found that during nice weather the birds will often raft up out on the open water not "milling around" much. Basically moving only when its time to go out to feed or coming directly back. If you have wind and weather they will hold up on the shorelines and move around much more, but that brings you back to the safety issue.

4. Cover. With the low water conditons there is almost no cover along the shorelines to hide, mostly just gravel and rock shorelines.

I've always wanted to try hunting the big water, but the risks have always out weighed the rewards for me. (The field hunting is usually good that time of year) 
Good luck and be safe if you try it.


----------



## kaiserduckhelm (May 26, 2005)

Thanks Double. We hunt alot of big water here in Brasky but Sakakawea make the lakes we hunt look like puddles. :lol:


----------



## ej4prmc (Dec 3, 2004)

That will get the birds to NEB faster! :withstupid:


----------



## kaiserduckhelm (May 26, 2005)

ej4prmc said:


> That will get the birds to NEB faster! :withstupid:


Your right, the only reason birds leave North Dakota is the presure we put on them. No other reason for them to migrate south. :roll:

Thanks for turning this thread in the wrong direction. uke:


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Gentleman! 
Kaiser asked for some information and unless you have something constructive to add, keep your hands off the keyboard.


----------



## Osprey (Jul 6, 2004)

I've often wondered why you guys don't hunt Sak more, we're out on the Chesapeake all winter after birds and it's certainly no bigger or rougher than that. Just gotta be prepared.

Bet layouts would be awesome, but I hate to think how long the anchor lines would have to be in places!!


----------



## patrick grumley (Mar 9, 2007)

Grew up hunting layouts in Saginaw Bay, nothing like having birds bounce of the boat. But you've got to respect that water, it kills.


----------



## Traxion (Apr 16, 2004)

Yep, I'd like to see some layouts about 3 miles out between Beaver and Nishu. Better bring the 200' anchor lines LOL! Always wondered about big water hunting, thanks for the info dblkluk!


----------



## Triple B (Mar 9, 2004)

isn't there usually a few people that get killed every year trying to hunt devils lake in a 40 mph fall day? I think you'd either need to be nuts, or have a death wish to want to hunt sakakawea, or DL for that matter, its just too hard to drown in a corn field for me. :beer:


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

> I've often wondered why you guys don't hunt Sak more, we're out on the Chesapeake all winter after birds and it's certainly no bigger or rougher than that. Just gotta be prepared


You're right Sak is by no means bigger water than that , but it is much different water. 
The rough water can be alot different out here. When we get 30-40 mph winds the waves stack up one right behind another, they don't roll like ocean waves. 4' waves 15-20 feet apart are not good conditions to be in, especially in November temps. 
A layout boat would be sure disaster if the wind were to come up out here.


----------



## Neck Collar (Sep 19, 2006)

Heres an idea, take it or leave it:

If the water is way down like these guys say, bring some groud blinds, whatever you've got that is the most low profile

If you can find a sandbar or a shoreline that sticks out far enough from the oringal shoreline, ditch the boat in the nearest cover you can get (even if it a few hundred yards) and hunt outa your layout blinds. with some FB's around the blinds...

However in windy conditions this could lead to a problem in retrieving downed birds, unless you've got a DAMN good dog


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

I pondered this idea as well since my father owns a 19 foot deep V Lund.

It took me only one time out on the sandbar when the wind came up to change my thought process on this. (my original idea was to set up on an island about 10 am and then hunt Mallard Island in the afternoon. If the weather held out, maybe fish my way back to the boat ramp).

Even though "intellicast", "weather.com", and "National Weather Service" said the winds would be light, they came up. It was late October and things got scary pretty quick out there.

I have jumped the rollers with my jetski in 30 mph winds in July, but October water temps will bring a new depth of reality when they set in on that lake. I typically don't wear a life jacket when I am in the boat, but I did that day.

There are reasons why they have areas call Deadman's Bay and Alcatraz Island.


----------

